
Idea Validation: A side project management tool - sgdheeban
Please help validate the following idea with your feedback. This will save me a lot of time. Thanks a lot in advance.<p>A toolkit that enables the customer to easily hire with confidence &amp; stick with the best freelancer, get regular updates, track progress of the project, and replace freelancers if needed. Our typical customer is someone who needs assistance on his&#x2F;her side project. The tool also helps the freelancer to find new leads and help with maintaining the customer relationship through purpose built tools. This is a SaaS product charging $10 per month per freelancer. Free for the customer. #idea-validation<p>Please comment both the positives and negatives about this approach. Thanks.
======
MyNyNex
That looks like to be a good idea, would'n that be something like a "Polished
tech Fiverr"?

I just don't like the idea of "replace freelancers if needed", as you might
know catching up with a ongoing tech project is not always easy, having the
ability to replace the freelancer (if he is taking to long or something) might
not be a good idea.

I would say that a normal/ignorant project manager using your site (those who
understand tech as i understand oil platforms) will be always switching
freelancers and he will lose interest in your service really quick.

Try to focus on giving both ends good reasons to be on your platform, not just
for the guy that is hiring!

That's my 5 cents!

~~~
sgdheeban
Excellent suggestion. Will keep that in mind. Thanks for the detailed post !

------
sgdheeban
Also can this be called a Freelancer CRM ... as it looks more like a customer
relationship management tool for a freelancer, than a freelancing platform ?

------
return1
That sounds a lot like upwork though. Or are you building the Uber of
freelance work, in which you maintain a pool of vetted freelancers?

~~~
sgdheeban
Yes. Goal is to vet freelancers and at this point it looks similar to upwork.
There is a difference though, that unlike Upwork, which sends unlimited
proposal (which makes the user select one)... this tool would connect the best
matching person based on past data on chat directly.

Not sure, if this is a good enough idea or there is room for improvement over
Upwork. Hence, validating the idea here. Please let me know what you think.

~~~
return1
I wouldn't know. Another thing to look at is worklist.net, which is a system
in which developers are bidding to complete dev tasks for open source.

~~~
ahazred8ta
worklist.net was an internal scheduler used only by developers for one VR
project, which stopped paying for gigs last year.

------
ghettolabs
This is a great idea. Having multiple side projects, one can easily get lost
on objectives.

~~~
sgdheeban
Thanks for the response. What ideal features would you like to see on such a
platform as a customer who manages multiple side projects ?

